# hey (could really use help)



## thebent (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys. A month ago I began experiencing the symtoms of DP/DR. Since they were so foreign the next few weeks consisted of me stuck in my room all day crying. Two days ago I recognized my disorder after talking to a therapist in my neighborhood, and related to ALL of the symtoms. Knowing I wasn't on the path to schizophrenia, or any other permanent mental illness really comforted me, and knowing that I can cure this or at least reduce the affects made me the happiest I've been since I got it.

So I've always had depression and anxiety symtoms, but I never talked to a doctor because I thought they were the norm... I also thought I was weird because at least once a week I thought I was losing consciousness, or having a heart attack (now I recognize this as a panic attack, and when I had one today I controlled it before it got bad







).

I haven't been eating a lot lately, no sleep either. I called the suicide hotline last night because depression had me lower than usual and now I'm going to get to talk to a doctor who will refer me to help.

I was looking for tips on self help, but I found all the internet did was scare the living crap out of me. And my life is pretty stressful too right now, parents fighting 24/7, can't have a social life currently, most people think I'm crazy because of the disorder.. plus a lot of other personal stuff that's going on. :/

But I'm willing to take the steps neccassary to see if I can treat DP/DR and my anxiety.

So a few questions to the experts here:

- Can I get rid depersonalization or rerealization?
- Does therapy help its effects?
- Would any medication help me?
- Would any vitamins, etc. Help?
- How do I lower my anxiety levels? 
- My DP/DR was induced through a panic attack while on marijuana, someone told me because this is so it is impossible to treat, is this true? (this is what scares me the most







)
- What else can help me learn to live this way?
- If it doesn't go away, will I learn to be happy and live normally with it?

The main reason I hate DP is because I feel I'm not really experiencing life like I used to. I always have urges to be the person I was 2 months ago... and its been killing me. I have the high majority of the symtoms, so I'm sure a lot of you can relate to me.

Hope some of the experts can answer my questions, I would REALLY appreciate it. Lastly, can anyone refer me to stories of people who recovered from DP/DR? I could use that kind of hope









Thanks!
- Ben


----------



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi!

- Can I get rid depersonalization or rerealization? Yes you can! Alot of recovery stories here on this site.
- Does therapy help its effects? It dosent help for me, maybe calms me down a but, but it dosent really help.
- Would any medication help me? I have tried anti anxiety medication without success, I ended up in the hospital because of sideeffects (dystonia).
- Would any vitamins, etc. Help? Yes, the best one so far is "5-HTP"
- How do I lower my anxiety levels? Hm, I usually plays on my computer or goes to the gym when I feel very anxious.
- My DP/DR was induced through a panic attack while on marijuana, someone told me because this is so it is impossible to treat, is this true? (this is what scares me the most) Mine came because of a panic attack on marijuana to, and no. You will be just a treatable as a guy who got DP/DR from anything else.
- What else can help me learn to live this way? Time, and confidence that you will be "normal". I have only had it for 4 months and I still strugle to "live" but it's getting easier.
- If it doesn't go away, will I learn to be happy and live normally with it? I dont really know, but I think so. Just read some recovery stories on the site









Good luck!


----------



## ProphetEdison (Apr 10, 2011)

kurnaku said:


> Hi!
> 
> - Can I get rid depersonalization or rerealization? Yes you can! Alot of recovery stories here on this site.
> - Does therapy help its effects? It dosent help for me, maybe calms me down a but, but it dosent really help.
> ...


Pretty much what he said, I've been suffering for about 3 years but i'm recovering now which makes me happy, don't let people here on the forum tell you that you can't recover fully from DP or other bullshit because DP/DR is a symptom and not a mental illness, you'll get used to the feeling and accept it and in time it will go away. Keep fighting brother, good luck!


----------



## thebent (Jul 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd make a post about my day.

For the first time in over a month I got out of the house and hung out with some people and jammed out. It was weird because its been a while, I had to leave a few times to get some crying out too.. haha, but for the most part I acted pretty straight.

I talked to a therapist who referred me to a psychiatrist. She didn't recognize what DP/DR was, but she referred me to an excellent doctor apperantly.

I've been feeling pretty happy today, like it's a turning point where I can finally work on recovering. When my mom comes come from work I'm going vitamin shopping, I found a post here that made some recommendations so I made a list.

Thanks for being such a supportive community, and in the future I hope I will be wise enough to offer the same support to people who are new to this disorder


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi! I'm no expert but I know how much it helps to have different opiions of different experiences so here goes.

-Can I get rid depersonalization or rerealization? Yes. In actual fact, its more common than you'd think. Most people will experience it at some point, the difference is that it goes away after a few hours/days for most people so they probably think, 'phew', forget it and dont mention it again. Itis totally possible for you to recover.

- Does therapy help its effects? This, I wouldnt know. I cannot afford therapy. I was referred buy my doctor, but they discharged me on the basis that I was physically ill, like pretty mucheveryone on here. Mental illness, I belive had a physical cause, most probably chemical that is not fully understood.

- Would any medication help me? My OPINION is no. I stress opinion as I'm no medic. The neurologist I saw said that he would not let me take anything, and I wouldnt say I'm any worse that many people who are taking prescription drugs.

- Would any vitamins, etc. Help? Yes. A study once proved that supplimentation, excersise and correct diet had better results in more people than tranquilisers. So thats saying something. (Cant remember the exact study sorry) Word of warning: Herbal medicines are just unrefined drugs so be careful with those. Vitamin suppliments are good but don't waste your money on supermarket varieties which contain only the smallest amount to basically keep you alive (like I've been doing, I'm just about to order some higherstrength B vits) You may want to see a nutritionalist. And I know, exersise is easier said than done.

- How do I lower my anxiety levels? This I do not fully know, as I dont normally suffer.I have had bouts of it, and I have discovered my 'triggers'. Once, I just got the tight chest to relese then I sptted my 'to do' list. Immedietly, without thought, I felt anxious again. Try to find whatsbothering you and try (sometimes impossible though) to either aviod it or change your attitude towards it.

- My DP/DR was induced through a panic attack while on marijuana, someone told me because this is so it is impossible to treat, is this true? (this is what scares me the most )No not true. Not many things are impossible!









- What else can help me learn to live this way? Get focused on your hobbies, friends, etc even when you dont feel like it. You really need constant distraction. Its soi hard, because everything looks so distant that every little thing you do seems like an impossible task but it will get easier trust me.

- If it doesn't go away, will I learn to be happy and live normally? I'm not sure. Mine hasnt gone away but I am much better that I used to be. Or am I? Maybe I've just got used to it? All I know is that I can pretty much live a normal life now. If I try. I cant go out partying like I used to, but I can enjoy nature etc.. which I never thought I would be able to when this started.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh, (sorry I'm taking up the whole page LOL) but suppliments I would recommend are:

DMAE (I stopped taking this though cos it gave me stomach ache but it may be ok for you)
5-HTP
B Vitamins
Eat lots of protien and fish

Read 'Read this if you want to recover' I think Tommy Gunz posted it, its got lots of research behind it. Also, theres plenty of recovery stories on here, just start browsing!


----------



## iWillDieTrying (Jul 4, 2011)

BusyBee said:


> Oh, (sorry I'm taking up the whole page LOL) but suppliments I would recommend are:
> 
> DMAE (I stopped taking this though cos it gave me stomach ache but it may be ok for you)
> 5-HTP
> ...


----------



## Brazil1610 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------

